# Port Arthur RC



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Qual call backs to the third series.
1,2,3,8,9,11,12,14,15,17,18,19


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Call backs after Open 1st series: 
25 dogs
1,2,3,5,8,9,13,16,19,20 22,23,24,27,
28,29,30,31,34,35,36,37,39,40,41.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

20 dogs to Open WB tomorrow:

1,2,3,8,9,13,16,19,20,22,24,27,30,31,34,35,36,37,40,41.


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

12 dogs to the last series in the open.

1,9,16,19,24,27,30,31,34,37,40,41


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Any news.....??


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Sylvia, Bobby,Lauren ......somebody .... I've chewed all my fingernails off.... What's happening?!!! Thx Jill and Jenny


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Mavis won the derby!! Thats all I know..


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open (I think it's correct)

1) Marley/Farmer
2) Brasseaux/?
3) Zoe/Farmer
4) Lexi/Stupka
RJ - Ali/Lane


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations to all that placed in the Derby, dogs and handlers did their momas proud. Way to go Danny and Marley, another Qualifier and to Zoe for their 3th place.



Carole Robison
Hayseed's Little Darlin MH QAA ( Rachael )
Just My Esther MH ( Esther)


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Amateur placements:

1st Misty - O/H Wayne Stupka
2nd Carly - O/H Ken Barton
3rd Slider - O/H Lauren Hays
4th Lexie - O/H Wayne Stupka

Sorry, don't know RJ & J's,,, 

Congratulations to these 3 exceptional handlers and friends.

Mark


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

What a great weekend for Wayne & his girls. Congratulations!


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Amateaur placments: 2nd and 3rd are reversed, Barton/Carly was 2nd and Hays/Slider was 3rd


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Wayne, Ken, and Lauren and to
all the others who finished.
Thanks to Port Arthur and all those involved for putting on
a very nice trial!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats to Wayne x2, Ken and Lauren - great people with great dogs! Also, to Hank Knoblauch - Marley is definitely one of my faves - so glad she qualified to run another National and I know that Glenn is smiling down from above!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all that finished the Amateur, with special congratulations to Ken Barton and "Seaside's You're So Vain," Carley! 

rita


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Kenny B and Carley! you are the man
Jimmy


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Amateur placements:
> 
> 1st Misty - O/H Wayne Stupka
> 2nd Carly - O/H Ken Barton
> ...


What a great group of finishers! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Wayne, Ken and Lauren, Well done, Hey Wayne 1st with Misty and a 4 with Lexie, great job.

Carole Robison


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats to Clayton Taylor on his placements. Great dog work.


----------

